# Hospital pacifiers



## Kiwiberry

My baby came home December 23rd. I have noticed she loves her binkies. Which is not an issue except she will only use the orange hospital one. I have tried many times to transition her to the regular ones but she just won't take. My fear is that it will get lost or worn out and she wont have it anymore. Does anyone have any suggestions on a similar paci I can buy or how to transition her?


----------



## SucreK

Hi! If it's the same pacifier they used in our NICU, then you can get it on Amazon. It's also the pacifier attached to Wubbanubs, which are AMAZING. :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks for the reply! Here is pictures of the paci so you can tell me if it's the same.

Also what is the name of the ones you can buy on amazon?

https://i.imgur.com/gSPaO8W.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/YLABRcX.jpg


----------



## SoBlessedMama

That looks like some pacifiers we have called Gum Drops. I can't remember where we bought them, but I'm sure you could order them online. : )


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thank yiu!! I am going to go look them up right now!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Good luck! : )


----------



## justplay91

Yepp, those are gumdrops! Good luck!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Lol justplay, your little one's pic in the blue bib just made my day!! So pouty and cute!


----------



## kanga

My son loved his too. You can buy them off amazon, or at least could when I needed them. Or pick one up at the hospital if you need a spare. My son actually weaned off his dummy at 2m when I introduced a blanket instead.


----------



## baby_maybe

My lo has those too I get them from amazon they're gumdrop ones. He also loves his wubbanub :)


----------



## kirstybumx3

The hospital will give you a couple of spares if you ask them and can't find them online. Rio self weaned off his dummy at around 2 months but only ever took to the small ones too x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks ladies! 

I went ahead and ordered two gumdrop and two jollypop.


----------



## baby_maybe

Just noticed your daughters birthday, it's the same as my daughter who was also born early, but at 32 weeks. She's 13 now and you wouldn't guess to look at her now that she started off so small :) xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

baby_maybe said:


> Just noticed your daughters birthday, it's the same as my daughter who was also born early, but at 32 weeks. She's 13 now and you wouldn't guess to look at her now that she started off so small :) xx

That's so awesome that shes doing so well!!!


----------

